# Estate Agents !



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm trying to find another flat or smaller house and I have no chance af getting anything from any of the local housing associations as they all have waiting list the length of my arm so been trying a few estate agents and letting agencies 

They are just a bunch of lying chancers that'll tell you anything but the truth :lol:

Apparently rising damp, mouldy bathrooms, dodgy heating and yards that are described as "gardens" are desirable extras !!!!! You have to add at least Â£100/Â£150 to the advertised price as I have been after a couple only to get a phone call later after viewing saying they have had an offer of Â£XXX more. One I viewed the guy turned up in a brand new Jag and proceeded to plead poverty and tell me how hard times were these days. I was shown one "luxury apartment" and the lift looked like it was the local crack den.

Cheeky F#ckers

When I think that a couple of months ago I was looking at apartments in the sunshine all in, gas electric the lot for a few hundred Euro's. Just a pity Big M won't bite the bullet and go 

Anyway such is life

Rant over for another week :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Get pregnant and a smack habit , move up the list  :bag:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Even that wouldn't work around here, there just aren't enough houses, they just dump them in private rentals which is part of the problem. These Rackman private landlords know they can get Â£500+ from a girl with "boyfriend" on the side that puts some extra towards it and a couple or three brats so even in dumps the rent is set accordingly. Anything Â£400ish or less is just a hovel that you wouldn't let your dog live in.

By comparison I know a couple that are in a housing association place and their rent on a pretty decent newish 2 bedroom property has just been put down and it's affordable even though the lad is on a fairly low paid job.

The whole system is f#cked up.

And before you say it, yes I blame thatcher the snatcher and of course my ex wife for f#cking off with my house and most of my money, she was a tory as well

the bitch

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Rant over for another week :lol:





BondandBigM said:


> And before you say it, yes I blame thatcher the snatcher and of course my ex wife for f#cking off with my house and most of my money, she was a tory as well
> 
> the bitch
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 h34r: So rant not quite over then


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mutley said:


> h34r: So rant not quite over then


Even just thinking about a conversation I had today with one of those letting agencies sets me off again.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

got ripped off by an estate agent once but had the last laugh in the end, they are the lowest of the low, only ever interested in their profit. I had hopes that the growth of the internet would eventually kill them off.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Â£450 can get you an apartment or small house in Thackley, in an excellent area, with just about zero crime, river, canal and countryside on your doorstep. The one below is new (ish), right on the canal and River Aire, 2 miles from a world heritage site and 15 mins walk from Shipley station where there are v.regular traims to Leeds where M can shop to her hearts content. It's a great place to live. The advert say's Â£500pm but my pal pays Â£425!










B, agree with you about sunneir climes. The coast from Alicante right down to Cadiz is full of unbelievable bargains right now, for somebody who'll slap down, say a 6 month rental.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I am on the other side of the fence. I have a couple of rental properties that i let out and i think that estate agents are runts, or a word that sounds like that.

I have been renting out now for five years and only had one nightmare tenant - a zimbabwean who wasn't who they said they were. Our current tenants are the best yet - both of them seperately asked if they could decorate their respective houses to make them more homely! That said we treat them well, getting repairs done quickly and even buying them a hamper at renewal time (after they renew).

Try and stay away from estate agents and look in the area you wnat to live for ads in the local shops. The landlords don't have to pay the estate agent Â£300-400 to find a tenant so they can provide better quality housing cheaper.

Good luck with the search.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Â£450 can get you an apartment or small house in Thackley, in an excellent area, with just about zero crime, river, canal and countryside on your doorstep. The one below is new (ish), right on the canal and River Aire, 2 miles from a world heritage site and 15 mins walk from Shipley station where there are v.regular traims to Leeds where M can shop to her hearts content. It's a great place to live. The advert say's Â£500pm but my pal pays Â£425!
> 
> B, agree with you about sunneir climes. The coast from Alicante right down to Cadiz is full of unbelievable bargains right now, for somebody who'll slap down, say a 6 month rental.


Big M just won't move anywhere, still tied down with houses, a husband, daughters and two recent grandchildren, I suggested that was all the more reason to take off :lol: :lol:

And for me if I went on my own I wouldn't last five minutes. Unfortunately I'm completely irresponsible and it would end up in disaster. I need someone around to keep me on the straight and narrow 



scottswatches said:


> Try and stay away from estate agents and look in the area you wnat to live for ads in the local shops.


Unfortunately that was how I ended up in contact with the Arfur Daily Jag guy who's property empire, 170 houses apparently and well known for taking DSS clients regardless of circumstances, is almost completely funded by the tax payer via DSS rent payments.  That's another rant for another day :lol:

I have just been to look at a couple today, first one terrace 3 bed so a bit big and a bit untidy not in a great area Â£500, the agents said the had a 2 bed along the road so we go and have a look at that, bit tidier inside but still Â£500 !!! and about Â£300 or so fees to set up the lease. Are these people on the right planet.

Maybe I need to start going along a bit scruffy without the Armani, Rolex and bling :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Big M just won't move anywhere, still tied down with houses, a husband, daughters and two recent grandchildren, I suggested that was all the more reason to take off :lol: :lol:


Thackley - Hartlepool, 90 mins max, all A roads/motorways, it's not as if it's in Bolivia. New woman time? Shouldn't be difficult  For lets, look at shop window ads and avoid the agents fees.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Thackley - Hartlepool, 90 mins max, all A roads/motorways, it's not as if it's in Bolivia. New woman time? Shouldn't be difficult  For lets, look at shop window ads and avoid the agents fees.


Might as well be Australia, she sees her eldest daughter at least twice a day and then is on the phone to her literally for hours some nights. When we went to Singapore it was a nightmare. M spent most of the day and night on the phone home, I was calling her ET :lol: And then after a couple of months her eldest daughter turned up to see how she was getting on  Even when are on holiday the first thing she thinks about as soon as the plane lands is phoning home.

To be fair to her she's old school and big on the family thing, maybe not a bad thing. I wanted to move back up around where I used to stay and she point blank refused to even go and have a look, it's only about 5 miles away :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Go trailer trash and buy a big twin axle van to go on the back of the truck - drop M off at her daughters every now and then whilst touring! :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> Go trailer trash and buy a big twin axle van to go on the back of the truck - drop M off at her daughters every now and then whilst touring! :lol:


Her daughter has just bought a big twin axle caravan, they would only follow us :lol:

The guy I bought my truck from used to pull a 40' fifth wheel with it


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks like I have eventually got a place that doesn't have broken glass on the garden wall, just have to go and finalise the deal and hopefully pay the over inflated deposit this afternoon. Slippery capitalist f#ckers, bandits the lot of them but what can you do they appear to have you by the [email protected] I was just going round in circles and the only way to get a decent place was to pay up although eventually it is with another private landlord rather than an estate agent :wallbash:

I'm totally amazed they get away with it. It should be outlawed, compulsory purchase springs to mind at the price they bought them for or just straight forward repossession of all ex council stock and let people who either can't afford to buy or don't want a 20/30 year millstone around their necks along with all those thieving lying financial advisers trying to fleece them for their hard earned with fairy tales of free money, have reasonably priced rentals in decent areas again. Or in my case won't live long enough for another mortgage to be paid off :lol: :lol:

The next problem I envisage after speaking to my current landlord is getting my 800 notes deposit back, when I gave him my intention to move he was all of a sudden very hesitant about returning my bond for this damp infested dump.

And yes I still blame that old witch Thatcher, for everything :lol: :lol: I hope she does get a state funeral with an open box, I'll be first in line with my box of rotten fruit & veg to pelt her


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Good luck with the move.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good luck with the Thatcher shaped chip on your shoulder


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Good luck with the move.


Cheers.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Good luck with the Thatcher shaped chip on your shoulder


I don't want the tread binned so for the moment "No Comment"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Regarding the 800 notes deposit, if you get any grief then drop me a PM. In a former life I did a spot of housing advice, so I know the ins and outs regarding the law on this. It's in your favour so don't sweat it.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

I hope everything goes well for you with the move after all the grief you've suffered.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's one for ya Mr Bond. Moving 5 miles down the road doesn't seem all that far to me...










Sorry a bit fftopic2: Hope it all works out for you


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Phillionaire said:


>


Been there got the t-shirt and never even saw a kangaroo  :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Phillionaire said:


> Here's one for ya Mr Bond. Moving 5 miles down the road doesn't seem all that far to me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that europe will fit into Australia, but all the Austalian's have done is put a few sheep in all that space. Can't help thinking that if they put the fosters down they could improve it a bit....









Good luck with the move Bond, and if you want an opinion from a private landlord on the deposit return etc then let me know. My two BTL's were bought under Blair's government :big_boss:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm trying to find another flat or smaller house and I have no chance af getting anything from any of the local housing associations as they all have waiting list the length of my arm so been trying a few estate agents and letting agencies
> 
> They are just a bunch of lying chancers that'll tell you anything but the truth :lol:
> 
> ...


If only you had bought your council house when that nice Mrs Thatcher gave you the opportunity  you could have got it for the price of a LV :hypocrite:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, lot of that space is pretty inhospitable... im sure someone will add 'kinda like bits of Europe I guess' 

Fosters... er... who drinks that?! Roos... yes they live in all our gardens... c'mon... the world's view of Australia is a scary one, Fosters, Roos and the Op House/bridge... Its a bit like saying the UK is tea, badgers and Tower Bridge... youd be happy with that? I wouldnt as both a Brit and an Aussie...

So have you moved yet Bond? lets see some pics of this new joint then...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JoT said:


> If only you had bought your council house when that nice Mrs Thatcher gave you the opportunity  you could have got it for the price of a LV :hypocrite:


I managed to buy my LV without using any money from the public purse

:lol: :lol:



JonW said:


> Fosters... er... who drinks that?! Roos... yes they live in all our gardens... c'mon... the world's view of Australia is a scary one, Fosters, Roos and the Op House/bridge... Its a bit like saying the UK is tea, badgers and Tower Bridge... youd be happy with that? I wouldnt as both a Brit and an Aussie...


The place was just like Newcastle except the Bridge was bigger :lol: :lol:

I got the keys on tuesday and Big M thinks I'm up there giving it a lick of paint but the sun is shining so I feel the lure of the local beer garden this afternoon


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JonW said:


> lets see some pics of this new joint then...


My new minimalist front room










and sunny garden, don't worry about the weeds they'll be gone next week 










Not a cider drinking smack head to be seen :lol:










Although wait till I get my pink chair out the front. my red neck swimming pool going the back of my truck and some of that cheap cider I bought a few weeks ago, I'll soon bring down the tone a bit :lol: :lol:


----------

